# Quotes you love!



## Sumi (Sep 9, 2010)

I love to hear amuzing Quotes... Here's an awesome one :3.

Have you ever seen a naked clown running down the street in
Westlake, Texas, with loud screaming coming from where the clown just
was? I have no idea what that was all about, butâ€¦ you know, clowns are
funnyâ€¦

I can't remember who said it, But I know who they're talkin' about xD. 
I Hope this is an ok place to put this... x3


----------



## Cam (Sep 9, 2010)

Never give a cactus a handjob... you'll only hurt your hand and the cactus's feelings


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't.
Seriously, don't.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Just don't listen to them saying you should stop. People will try and tell you to stop doing everything. Usually the reason is that it will give you cancer. Technically if you live long enough, just about everything will give you cancer. The Moral of this story is... Don't live long enough to get cancer!


 
This!


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 9, 2010)

|    see the sigg    |
 v ................                        v


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 9, 2010)

"What you spend years building, someone could destroy overnight; Build anyway."- Mother Teresa


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I love to hear amuzing Quotes... Here's an awesome one :3.
> 
> Have you ever seen a naked clown running down the street in
> Westlake, Texas, with loud screaming coming from where the clown just
> ...


 
but a clown is defined as a "person who dresses in a ridiculous and/or grotesque way to provoke the amusement of people"
and if clowns are defined by their dress code
and the status of being naked can be defined as "being without any items of clothing"
then a naked clown is not a clown anymore
thus the previous statement is illogical
mindfuck


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 9, 2010)

"Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It is a very mean and nasty place and it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't how hard you hit; it's about how hard you can get hit, and keep moving forward. How much you can take, and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done. Now, if you know what you're worth, then go out and get what you're worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hit, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you are because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain't you. You're better than that!" Rocky Balboa :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 9, 2010)

"I once ate dog poop" - anonymous


----------



## Sumi (Sep 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> but a clown is defined as a "person who dresses in a ridiculous and/or grotesque way to provoke the amusement of people"
> and if clowns are defined by their dress code
> and the status of being naked can be defined as "being without any items of clothing"
> then a naked clown is not a clown anymore
> ...


Wow O-o Intresting xD


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

46. look at moon see her face oh fuck she is very fat

:V


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> but a clown is defined as a "person who dresses in a ridiculous and/or grotesque way to provoke the amusement of people"
> and if clowns are defined by their dress code
> and the status of being naked can be defined as "being without any items of clothing"
> then a naked clown is not a clown anymore
> ...


 
They could still be wearing white make-up on their face. At that point, you could say that they're actually a mime but mimes don't talk. Therefore, they're a clown.

Edit:
<CaptKirby> be right back stuffing my face with meat 
<CaptKirby> man my roommate just got naked in the path of the TV 
<Batpig> i meant to reverse that 
<Batpig> <CaptKirby> man my roommate just got naked in the path of the TV 
<Batpig> <CaptKirby> be right back stuffing my face with meat

<@cloud> we should all name ourselves after the places we were born
* cloud is now known as BANGLADESH
* CHAOS is now known as BURKESVILLE
* MEGATRON is now known as VAGINA


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

_"If they make you cry, they're not worth crying over"

â€œBe who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.â€ - Dr.Seuss

â€œDon't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened.â€ - Dr.Seuss

â€œI meant what I said and I said what I meant.â€ - Dr.Seuss

â€œUnless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, nothing is going to get better. It's not.â€ - Dr.Seuss

â€œToo many people spend money they haven't earned, to buy things they don't want, to impress people they don't like.â€ - Will Smith

"Some people are like pennies: two-faced and useless." - My friend Ellery

"if you cant laugh at yourself and be a total idiot with your friends sometimes then you are just missing out. Life is too short. Laugh." - Justin Bieber [Twitter]

"Don't let anybody treat your heart like they found it on the clearance table." - MsTerryMcMillan [Twitter]

"Donâ€™t focus on the one guy who hates you. You donâ€™t go to the park and set your picnic down next to the only pile of dog shit." - Shitmydadsays

"Last words are for fools who haven't said enough" - Lady Gaga

"The question isn't who is going to let me; it's who is going to stop me." - My friend Ellery

â€œMy mama always used to tell me: 'If you can't find somethin' to live for, you best find somethin' to die for.â€ - 2pac

"There are no rules. There is no honour. There is only victory." - I don't know

"Life is not about finding yourself, life is about creating yourself." - I forget

"An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind". - Gandhi

"A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on." - Sir Winston Churchill

â€œCats always know whether people like or dislike them. They do not always care enough to do anything about it.â€ - Winnifred Carriere

â€œA cat pent up becomes a lionâ€ - I don't know

"Every artist was first an amateur." - Ralph Waldo Emerson

"Success is my only motherfucking option, failure's notâ€ - Eminem

â€œUnless you want to fuck me, why do you care what I look like?â€ - Eminem

"You have to be unique, and diffrent, and shine in your own way." - Lady Gaga

"Well, that's your opinion, isn't it? And I'm not about to waste my time trying to change it." - Lady Gaga

"Love is like a brick. You can build a house, or you can sink a dead body." - Lady Gaga

"People will always talk, so lets give them sumthin to talk about" - Lady Gaga

â€œWhen I wake up in the morning, I feel just like any other insecure 24-year old girl. Then I say, â€˜Bitch, youâ€™re Lady Gaga, you get up and walk the walk today.â€™ - Lady Gaga

"You haven't failed until you quit trying." - Anonymous

"Myaaaahh!!!" - My cats every morning 

"Always keep your shoes looking good because that's the first thing people look at when they meet you." - My grandma_

*I will edit this as I remember more.*


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

Dang, I got a lot of quotes!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

> â€œMy mama always used to tell me: 'If you can't find somethin' to live for, you best find somethin' to die for.â€ - 2pac



Thanks much for the new favorite quote, Clayton.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Dang, I got a lot of quotes!


 I hate eminem with a passion but he makes a damn good point.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Thanks much for the new favorite quote, Clayton.


 Np  I have a lot of quotes I love


AleutheWolf said:


> I hate eminem with a passion but he makes a damn good point.


 Yeah I love Eminem, I think more people should listen to his music and try and understand what he's saying instead of just listening to it cause it sounds good.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

"Reading philosophy and avoiding gang rape in the washrooms. Not much of a problem these days. Maybe I'm losing my sex appeal." Sean Connery in _The Rock_


I am in love with this man's voice. I want him to narrate my every action.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Np  I have a lot of quotes I love
> 
> Yeah I love Eminem, I think more people should listen to his music and try and understand what he's saying instead of just listening to it cause it sounds good.


 FUCK FUCKING FUCK *some words* FUCKING SHIT

soo deep


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> FUCK FUCKING FUCK *some words* FUCKING SHIT
> 
> soo deep


 
Edit: I hate live shows. here.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> FUCK FUCKING FUCK *some words* FUCKING SHIT
> 
> soo deep


 
See that's what I mean. You have to actually listen to what he's saying.
http://www.elyrics.net/read/e/eminem-lyrics/lose-yourself-lyrics.html


"This was featured in Eminem's first movie, 8 Mile. The movie is based on Eminem's life, he grew up in a poor Detroit neighborhood and followed his dream of rap stardom."


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> See that's what I mean. You have to actually listen to what he's saying.
> http://www.elyrics.net/read/e/eminem-lyrics/lose-yourself-lyrics.html


 
Damn, hearing it in the song makes you go "oh okay" but reading it sent chills up my spine. Weird...


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> See that's what I mean. You have to actually listen to what he's saying.
> http://www.elyrics.net/read/e/eminem-lyrics/lose-yourself-lyrics.html
> 
> 
> "This was featured in Eminem's first movie, 8 Mile. The movie is based on Eminem's life, he grew up in a poor Detroit neighborhood and followed his dream of rap stardom."


I've already listened to his trash. That's the best I'm going to describe it.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Damn, hearing it in the song makes you go "oh okay" but reading it sent chills up my spine. Weird...


 
Yeah Eminem's really intense with songs like this IMO.



			
				AleuTheWolf said:
			
		

> I've already listened to his trash. That's the best I'm going to describe it.


"Well, that's your opinion, isn't it? And I'm not about to waste my time trying to change it." - Lady Gaga


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Yeah Eminem's really intense with songs like this IMO.


 
Brb listening to Eminem. Maybe some Aesop Rock, too. Hell, I'll have a srs rap day today. Thanks for this, now my day is going to be awesome.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Brb listening to Eminem. Maybe some Aesop Rock, too. Hell, I'll have a srs rap day today. Thanks for this, now my day is going to be awesome.


 
Wooo!!!! Now I'm really happy


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> "Well, that's your opinion, isn't it? And I'm not about to waste my time trying to change it." - Lady Gaga


 I already said I hated him you moron. So you already did waste your time trying push his shit on me.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I already said I hated him you moron. So you already did waste your time trying push his shit on me.


 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CnIF3NH04-w/TGDHiJWatTI/AAAAAAAAAYc/JduYvdJ6-2Q/s1600/chill_pill.jpg
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/marijuana-leaf.jpg
http://www.drugs-expert.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Xanax.jpg


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

If you took the time to read you'd look less like an idiot. ..then again that's hard for you.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If you took the time to read you'd look less like an idiot. ..then again that's hard for you.


 
I'm in a good mood today  Go be a downer elsewhere.


----------



## Adelin (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CnIF3NH04-w/TGDHiJWatTI/AAAAAAAAAYc/JduYvdJ6-2Q/s1600/chill_pill.jpg
> http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/marijuana-leaf.jpg
> http://www.drugs-expert.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Xanax.jpg


 
Errr better not anger Aleu more..... <.<'

Anyway one of my favorite quotes was in another forum last 2 years...

"I asked God for a bike, but I know God doesn't work that way. So I stole a bike and asked for forgiveness."

"I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather.. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car."

      "We live in a society where pizza gets to your house before the police."


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

This one is kinda long so it gets it's own post.

_"Will someone please explain to me why any dog in his right mind would go through life with tags around his neck that do nothin' more than tell him what his name is and where he lives. I say if you've got to wear them dumb things, least you can do is put something on them that gives you a good laugh every time you read it." - Red Dog Beer_


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I'm in a good mood today  Go be a downer elsewhere.


I'm down because people have shit taste in music :V stop existing to put me in a good mood.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm down because people have shit taste in music :V stop existing to put me in a good mood.


 
No you're just down because you're a miserable person. Why does my taste in music affect you? It hurts nobody, doesn't make anybody lose their job, doesn't kill a kitten.. so why throw a big hissy fit over it?
Go to another thread if you despise me so much. I'm going to continue posting Eminem quotes here


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> No you're just down because you're a miserable person. Why does my taste in music affect you? It hurts nobody, doesn't make anybody lose their job, doesn't kill a kitten.. so why throw a big hissy fit over it?
> Go to another thread if you despise me so much. I'm going to continue posting Eminem quotes here


 You were the one trying to push it on me even though I said I hated him. :/


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

_â€œDealing with backstabbers, there was one thing I learned. They're only powerful when you got your back turned.â€ - Eminem

"Sometimes you just gotta let shit go and say to "hell with it" and move on" - Eminem

â€œHate it or love it, the underdogs come out on top.â€ - 50 Cent

â€œI never lie. I believe everything I say, so it's not a lie.â€ - Mark Wahlberg

"In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on." - Robert Frost

"Failure is success if we learn from it." - Malcolm Forbes

"Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid." - Hedy Lamarr

"I like long walks, especially when they are taken by people who annoy me." - Fred Allen   _


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm down because people have shit taste in music :V stop existing to put me in a good mood.


 
The fuck man. This is totally subjective. Just because something is popular (and OMG cRAP) does not mean it's bad. Jeez.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> The fuck man. This is totally subjective. Just because something is popular (and OMG cRAP) does not mean it's bad. Jeez.


 who said anything about popularity?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> who said anything about popularity?


 
Sorry, your musical elitism made me assume you liked everything that's not mainstream :V


----------



## Attaman (Sep 10, 2010)

"In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock ..." ~ Harry Lime

"The preferred method of entering a building is to use a tank main gun round, direct fire artillery round, or TOW, Dragon, or Hellfire missle to clear the first room." ~ The Ranger Handbook U.S. Army, 1992

"Skyzeta, think of it this way. You construct a building, for the intentions of it being a forum of debate. I ask you, is it your fault that hundreds of monkeys barrelled in through the front door with buckets of shit and started lobbing it at passers by through the windows?" ~ Meester Bond

"You know the world has gone upside down when the world's best golfer is black, the world's best rapper is white, the tallest basketball player is Chinese, the French are accusing the Americans of arrogance, and the Germans are reluctant to go to war." ~ Keith Richburg

"You're partisan, um, what do you call it?  Hacks."

"If you want to compare your show to a comedy show you're more than welcome to."

"You know, it's interesting to hear you talk about my responsibility to the, uh, I didn't realize - and maybe this explains quite a bit - is that the news organizations look to Comedy Central for their cues on integrity."
 ~ All three, Jon Stewart on Crossfire.

"You can ironically pornify things, but you can't ironically masturbate to them." ~ Grin_Reaper


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 10, 2010)

So why are we arguing about this? I don't like rap myself (most of it anyway) but I understand some people do and that's their oppinion. Neither one of you is going to convince the other you're right so drop it and find quotes.

[17:36:44] <Sanders> google sucks
[17:37:00] <Sanders> when i search for "I don't want pictures of pokemon" it gives me pictures of pokemon

Also, my sig.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> So why are we arguing about this? I don't like rap myself (most of it anyway) but I understand some people do and that's their oppinion. Neither one of you is going to convince the other you're right so drop it and find quotes.
> 
> [17:36:44] <Sanders> google sucks
> [17:37:00] <Sanders> when i search for "I don't want pictures of pokemon" it gives me pictures of pokemon
> ...


 I just don't like people hatin on ANY music 4 srs. Because it's douchebaggy. People like what they like, and calling it "shit" is not making yourself look good.

Anyways.

Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the slickest of them all? It's the schemin'est, keenest scam artist. GOD, IT'S SO HARD TO BE MODEST. - The Pest
 I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to bore you with the defining trauma of my life. - Himmel from The Pest

Le: Ve kicked France's ass.
Pest: Oh please, who hasn't?

Later, masturbator. -Pest

Angus: Do you know what today is?
Pest: The first day of the rest of our lives?
Angus: No.
Pest: Sean Connery's birthday? 
Angus: Sean Connery's birthday?
Bagpipe player: SEAN CONNERY'S BIRTHDAY? *plays "for he's a jolly good fellow"*


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Sorry, your musical elitism made me assume you liked everything that's not mainstream :V


 I didn't know Emimen was everything mainstream.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> I just don't like people hatin on ANY music 4 srs. Because it's douchebaggy. People like what they like, and calling it "shit" is not making yourself look good.


It's best to just not argue with people who are miserable all the time.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> It's best to just not argue with people who are miserable all the time.


 
Indeed.

Himmel: If you don't like it, then shoot me!
*gets shot*
Chubbs: I can't believe you shot him!
Angus: Oh please, he's wearing a bullet proof vest.
Himmel: Doesn't mean it didn't _hurt._

Gosh, this movie is full of golden quotes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> "Well, that's your opinion, isn't it? And I'm not about to waste my time trying to change it." - Lady Gaga



YAY FOR OVERLY CLICHE POP STAR QUOTES!
anyway, s'up claytronic?

here's my OVERLY CLICHE POP STAR QUOTES:

"the past is a grotesque animal, and in it's eyes you see how completely wrong you can be" -Of montreal
"what's so wrong with a person becoming what they want to be? what if they want to have feathers or fur?"[paraphrased] Genesis P-Orridge
"*******. lol" -4chan


----------



## Auda (Sep 13, 2010)

"If you cannot dazzle them with your brilliance, riddle them with bullets" -Rogal Dorn


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 13, 2010)

_"You know... clowns can get away with murder!" - _John Wayne Gacy, Jr., aka Pogo The Clown and the Killer Clown.

<.< What, were you expecting something nice?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 14, 2010)

"I once brushed my teeth with an apple " -Anonymous vandalism in the french quarter. (New Orleans)  

(very small.  If you find it, send me a picture.  Hope it's still there.)


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 14, 2010)

_"I would move Heaven, Hell, and anything in between to get to you, you  wouldn't be safe if I was mad at you!"_ - Richard Kuklinski aka The Ice Man.


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2010)

"A brick is not a wall."


----------



## leocardesion (Sep 16, 2010)

Have you ever wondered which hurts the most: saying something and wishing you had not, or saying nothing, and wishing you had?


----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 16, 2010)

If God had wanted you to live, he would not have created ME!"
-The Soldier


----------



## Cam (Sep 16, 2010)

"Why is the sky so clear today?"

"God wants to watch his favorite band perform again"

Oh tre cool, I wanna have sex with you â™¥


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 16, 2010)

"You think I have a God complex? *I AM GOD*." -Wooldor Sockbat, _Drawn Together_

"The object of war is not to die for your country but  to _make the other bastard die for his_." -George Patton

"Just remember... if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off."         _- _Trevor Myers



Clayton said:


> "Well, that's your opinion, isn't it? And I'm not  about to waste my time trying to change it." - Lady Gaga



"Sometimes opinions can be so stupid that they push the boundaries of what can be right and wrong." - CommieComrade


----------



## Cell60k (Sep 16, 2010)

A wasted youth is better by far than a wise and productive old age - Wasted Youth by Meatloaf


----------



## Minuet (Sep 16, 2010)

Cell60k said:


> A wasted youth is better by far than a wise and productive old age - Wasted Youth by Meatloaf


 
So sign up, all you raw recruits; throw away those designer suits...  (Ah, darn it, now that's gonna be stuck in my head.)


----------



## Bernad (Sep 16, 2010)

*"Never give up, never surrender!" - Galaxy Quest.
*


----------



## Anthro_inquisitor (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope is the first step down the road to disappointment.


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Sep 17, 2010)

heres some for ya!
a life without risk is a life unlived(a character from "big time rush")

life is like a starbucks: there is one around every corner(some comedian)

money can't buy happpieness, money IS happieness(tobuscus)

we may all be beautiful in the eyes of the Lord, but down here, we have higher standards!(Steven Colbert)

(sorry, i just had to write one of these)
Chuck Norris can make minute rice in 30 SECONDS(every chuck norris joke page you'll ever see)


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2010)

See you in another life, brotha.


----------



## BroadSmak (Sep 18, 2010)

"love the life you live. 
live the life you love."

"Money can't buy you life."


----------



## Glitch (Sep 18, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Yadda yadda yadda...  - Hedy Lamarr


 
I so read that as Hedly Lamarr.

Best movie ever.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 18, 2010)

"Those who have given up on their dreams will always find a way to destroy yours." - Thorin

"A gathering of witches isn't a coven; it's a small war." - Terry Pratchett

"Oh, no, not the disobedient dog men!" - Die, You Zombie Bastards

"I love your Christ. I do not love your Christians. They are so unlike your Christ." - Gandhi

"THAT'S A LOT OF NUTS!" Shopkeeper, Kung Pow: Enter the Fist

"That loss is just water under a duck's back" - Yogi Berra


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

In my sig under my dragon's picture.

vvvv


----------



## Lyoto (Sep 18, 2010)

Chuck Norris - If I wanted you opinion I would beat it out of you!

Favourite quote ever.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 18, 2010)

Mark Twaine  had a crap-load of great quotes, here's my favorite:


> I never let my schooling interfere with my education.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

Bernad said:


> *"Never give up, never surrender!" - Galaxy Quest.
> *


 this so hard


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2010)

This one's from the show Squidbilles:

Earlie: Is your hog on drugs? How would you know?
How could you tell?
Look for these here warning signs:
Sudden weight loss.
Euphoria leading to paranoia.
Stealatization of your things  and Jibbry style oinkery what make no since atall.
Warn your hogs about the dangers of meth before it's to damn late.
I'm Earlie Cuyler and that concludes my court ordered community service, Don't it?
Come on Randy, let me the f**k out.


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 19, 2010)

"Life is uncertain. Eat dessert first!"
"I intend to live forever â€” so far, so good."
"I do not think, therefore... uh..."

And I once had a shirt with this on it:
"Those who think they know everything annoy those of us that do."
I wish it still fit. :c


----------



## Loki Tau (Sep 20, 2010)

never underestimate the predectibility of stupidity.


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought the one in my sig was pretty funny 

Clarification: The real quote, not the forum one.


----------



## Silia (Oct 18, 2010)

"I reject your reality and substitute my own!" from Mythbusters. :3


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Ethnic mother: Jermaine, shut yo mouth!
Jermaine: Mama I aint the one talkinnnnn it's Inspirationnn
*Looks at both kids*
Ethnic mother: "*I dont care who be talking. Ya'll both need to shut yo iggnerent asses up. And if ya'll dont know what ya'll means then ya'll just reatarded*."

And see sig


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 19, 2010)

You laugh because I'm different...........I laugh cause I just farted!

Girls are like phones. We love to be held, talked too but if you press the wrong button you'll be disconnected!

Friendship is like peeing on yourself: everyone can see it, but only you get the warm feeling that it brings.

When I die, I want to go peacefully like my Grandfather did, in his sleep -- not screaming, like the passengers in his car.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It's just that yours is stupid.

Everyone has the right to be ugly, but your abusing that privaledge.

I could've eaten Alphabits and crapped out a better essay!!

If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?

Everyone has photographic memory; some just don't have the film.

One of the great things about books is sometimes there are some fantastic pictures


"People think it must be fun to be a super genius, but they don't  realize how hard it is to put up with all the idiots in the world

"Never stand between a dog and the hydrant.

You have a cough? Go home tonight, eat a whole box of Ex-Lax, tomorrow you'll be afraid to cough

You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on.

"I could tell that my parents hated me. My bath toys were a toaster and a radio.

"You're slower than a herd of turtles stampeding through peanut butter

"Its been a rough day. I got up this morning .... put on a shirt and a  button fell off. I picked up my briefcase and the handle came off. I'm  afraid to go to the bathroom.

I'm desperately trying to figure out why kamikaze pilots wore helmets.

Never be afraid to try something new. Remember, amateurs built the ark. Professionals built the Titanic.

The problem with the designated driver program, it's not a desirable  job, but if you ever get sucked into doing it, have fun with it. At the  end of the night, drop them off at the wrong house.


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 19, 2010)

"my mom said you should never throw stones in a glass house. but what if your stuck in a glass house and there was a rock inside? then mabey you should throw the stone. they should re-write the saying to: never throw stones in a glass house. unless you are trapt inside one, then throw as many as posible to get out"

"if i were to kill myself, id have to walk in a bank with a t-shirt cannon and say 'seriously, who the fuck farted!?' and procede to pull the trigger. then every one would be like 'woah that mustve been really bad everyone plug your noses'"


----------



## Bambi (Oct 19, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> "What you spend years building, someone could destroy overnight; Build anyway."- Mother Teresa


Beautiful.

"Be the change you want to see in the world" - Ghandi.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 19, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> "What you spend years building, someone could destroy overnight; Build anyway."- Mother Teresa


 
"You tried your best and you failed miserably. The lesson is, never try." -Homer Simpson


----------



## The DK (Oct 19, 2010)

"The accumulated filth of all their sex and murder will foam up about their waists and all the whores and politicians will look up and shout "Save Us!"... and I'll look down, and whisper, "No". -Rorschach


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 19, 2010)

"There's no such thing as a hero,
"Only ordinary people asked extraordinary things in terrible circumstances
"And delivering."
- Timothy Mo


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 19, 2010)

My signature. V


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 20, 2010)

"Children have nightmares in their sleep... adults wake up to them."  I think it's very true.  It's from an anime series, Xamd: Lost Memories.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> (very small.  If you find it, send me a picture.  Hope it's still there.)



I'm terribly sorry, but that IS what she said.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 20, 2010)

"I'd love to wear a rainbow every day,
And tell the world that everything's OK,
But I'll try to carry off a little darkness on my back,
'Till things are brighter, I'm the Man In Black."  -- Johnny Cash


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

May Time, ever fleeting, forgive us.  We who have forsaken your song, and buried our future.

The whole quote is a five lines long hymn, but this is the part I prefer.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 20, 2010)

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions."


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 21, 2010)

"I stayed up all night playing poker with tarot cards. I got a full house and four people died." -Steven Wright (I think)

"I was going up the escalator when I tripped. I fell down the stairs for 3 hours." -Demitri Martin

"Meeting you was fate, becoming your friend was a choice, but falling in love with you was beyond my control." -unknown

"Life. Is. Scary. get used to it. There are no magical fixes, it's all up to you. So get up off your kiester, and get out of here, and go start doing the work. (What if it's too hard?) Nothing in this life worth having comes easy." -Bob Kelso and a patient.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 21, 2010)

"I am not expendable, I'm not stupid, and I'm not going." - Kerr Avon, _Blake's 7_

"Only one human captain has ever survived battle with a Minbari Fleet. He is behind me. You are in front of me. If you value your lives, be somewhere else!" - Ambassador Delenn, _Babylon 5_

"There are, it has been said, two types of people in the world. There are those who, when presented with a glass that is exactly half full, say: this glass is half full. And then there are those who say: this glass is half empty. The world belongs, however, to those who can look at the glass and say: What's up with this glass? Excuse me? Excuse me? This is _my _glass? I don't think so. My glass was full! _And _it was a bigger glass!" -  Terry Pratchett, _The Truth_

"I AM DEATH, NOT TAXES. I TURN UP ONLY ONCE." - Terry Pratchett, _Feet of Clay_


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 21, 2010)

"you gonna bark all day.. little doggy.. or are you gonna bite." - mr.blonde - reservoir dogs


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 21, 2010)

"You're not crazy for jerking off to porn. You're crazy if the porn is jerking off to you." - 2, Dear2-003

"Worse than pleading ignorance is professing as fact a belief that you know is fundamentally flawed." - ArielMT

"The 'Net interprets censorship as damage and routes around it." -John Gilmore -- "[But] what if censorship is in the router?" -Seth Finklestein

"The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong." - Gandhi

"In a time of drastic change, it is the learners who inherit the future.  The learned find themselves equipped to live in a world which no longer exists." - Eric Hoffer

"Creativity is allowing yourself to make mistakes.  Art is knowing which ones to keep." - Scott Adams


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 22, 2010)

"Will you give me your Cancer?"

Queen Stella, Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> When I die, I want to go peacefully like my Grandfather did, in his sleep -- not screaming, like the passengers in his car.


 
I like that one. 

"Financially I'm set for life...providing I die next Tuesday" - Can't remember

"To me clowns aren't funny.  I actually find them kind of scary.  I've been trying to think where this fear must come from, and I think it was that time I was at the circus and a clown killed my father" - Jack Handy

"When I told everyone I wanted to be a comedian they all laughed at me.  Well they're not laughing now" - Bob Monkhouse

"There he goes, one of God's own prototypes.  A weird high powered mutant of some kind, never even considered for mass production.  Too weird to live, too rare to die" - Hunter S Thompson

"Awkward moment?  I'll give you an awkward moment.  One time during sex I called Lois Frank!  You're move Sherlock" - Peter Griffin

"Get a room you two!  We're in a room!  Well then lose some weight!" - Bender

"An emergency?  Come back when it's a catastrophe!"  - Zap Branigan

"Well what if there is no tomorrow?  There wasn't one today!"  - Bill Murray

"If I wanted your opinion I would beat it out you" - Chuck Norris

"And you, madam, are ugly.  At least in the morning I'll be sober"  - Winston Churchill


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 22, 2010)

"Nobody is perfect. I am a nobody. Therefore, I am perfect." - Anonymous

"Sometimes I am the colour of air." - Porcupine Tree, "The Sky Moves Sideways"

"Can anyone tell me why you all sound like Peanuts parents?" - Tool, "Rosetta Stoned"

"Whatever god you know, he knows you better than you believe." - Iron Maiden, "Starblind"

"The most merciful thing, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents." - H. P. Lovecraft, "The Call of Cthulhu"

"Sing for those who didn't survive. But sing not for their final outcome, sing a song of how they tried." - La Dispute, "The Last Lost Continent"

(In response to "Are you sure this is safe?") "Sure! That's what the armor's for!" - Jim Carrey, "The Cable Guy"


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 23, 2010)

In view of the fact that God limited the intelligence of man, it seems unfair that he did not also limit his stupidity. _-Konrad Adenauer
_


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 23, 2010)

_"Heroes who shed their blood and lost their lives! You are now lying in the soil of a friendly country. Therefore rest in peace. There is no difference between the Johnnies and Mehmets to us where they lie side by side here in this country of ours. You, the mothers, who sent their sons from far away countries wipe away your tears; your sons are now lying in our bosom and are in peace. After having lost their lives on this land they have become our sons as well." _- Mustafa Kemal AtatÃ¼rk, founder of modern Turkey, on the Australian and New Zealand soldiers who died in Gallipoli during WW1.


----------



## Sef Highwind (Oct 23, 2010)

"We are the music makers and we are the dreamers of dreems" Gene Wilder from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

"Cold hearted orb that rules the night, remove the colors from our sight. Red is grey and yellow is white, but we deiced which is right. And which is an illusion" Moody Blues's Nights in White Satin

"Now imagine being whisked away to Delaware!..... Hi, we're in Delaware...." Mike Myers from Wayne's World


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 24, 2010)

one of my favourite quotes was said when me and my friend were playing blackjack in maths. he got, like 15 22s in a row. then he got blackjack. then one the next game, he got 22 on his first card and said "twenty f**king two!"


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2010)

This was regarding fatal encounters within San Diego and every government up and down the chain's unwillingness to do anything to stop them from entering the city:

"The best way to manage the wild mountain lion population is with garlic and butter." - Ted Nugent, May 23, 2002, on the Roger Hedgecock Show.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 25, 2010)

"Breathe deep in the blue." - Vault 106 Terminal

"YEAH TOAST!" - A Youtube video by the same name

"I reject your reality and substitute my own." - Adam Savage

"Come, Silent Walrus, let us storm the castle!" - Adam Savage, to Jamie Hyneman

"Halo Reach - it's better than drinking Cactus Cooler and having sex... At the same time!" - My friend, Chris

"Hello?!" - My cat, Betty (she actually makes a noise that sounds like the word hello)


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 25, 2010)

Consider Tralfamadore, a hypothetical country that produces only funnel cakes.


----------



## Auto-Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

*lowers gun after holding it to killer's head* "I never would. Have you got that? I, never, would." *stands* "When you start this new world, this world of Human and Hath, remember that! MAKE, THE FOUNDATION OF THIS SOCIETY, A MAN WHO NEVER WOULD!"
_The 10th Doctor after his daughter was shot, Doctor Who.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2010)

This is Bob. Bob has bitch tits. 

His name is Robert Paulson. 

His name is Robert Paulson.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 26, 2010)

The first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club.

The second rule of Fight Club is you _do not talk _about Fight Club.

Use soap.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 27, 2010)

If one is too look for something, one is finding _others_.

Stay in school. (Yeah, right)


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 27, 2010)

wanderer, there is no road,
the road is made by walking - Antonio Machado.


----------



## Barak (Oct 27, 2010)

In my sig


----------



## Tannonclaw (Oct 27, 2010)

Interior Crocodile Alligator, I drive a Chevrolet movie theater.


----------



## Point_Blank (Oct 28, 2010)

"Promise not to bleed on my suit, and I'll kill you quickly."


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 28, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> "Promise not to bleed on my suit, and I'll kill you quickly."


 
I do believe I'm on fire.


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm. I love 

Because I could not stop for Death,
He kindly stopped for me;
The carriage held but just ourselves
And Immortality.

By Emily Dickensen. The first two lines are my favorite part of that entire poem, but the first stanza is just really awesome in its own right.


----------

